# Por que se calienta motor PAP?



## sokoloko (Jul 21, 2010)

Hola,

Estoy haciendo unas pruebas para una fresadora CNC y me encuentro con un nuevo problema.

Uso estos motores:
http://www.eminebea.com/content/html/en/motor_list/pm_motor/pdf/pm55l048.pdf

Son de 24v y 800ma por fase, controlo cada motor con un PIC 16f84 y la salida la llevo a 5 integrados uln2803 en cascada (soldado uno encima de otro con todas las patillas en paralelo).

El esquema es tipo la imagen adjunta pero con varios en paralelo para que no se calienten.

Bien, mi problema es que el PAP se calienta y mucho, en unos 20 sg pasa de los 90º. Lo alimento a 24v como indica y calculo el consumo y tmb coincide con cerca de 800mA.

Cual puede ser el problema??? Gracias.


----------



## brutto (Jul 22, 2010)

el trabajo normal de un motor pap es a 65-75ºC, si lo calientas demasiado vas a llegar a comunicar las bobinas y quemarlos. Ten en cuenta que metes tension directa a una baja resistencia y eso hace calentar mucho, y el propio motor hace de disipador. Se te calentara al estar parado mucho tiempo, si lo pones en funcionamiento continuo no se calentara tanto. En el manual te pone que la temperatura en parado es 30-80ºc

cuanto peso vas a mover con la fresadora? porque parece muy pequeño el motor para esa fresadora, a parte que al no utilizar micropasos posiblemente pierdas precision (calidad de fresado) a bajas revoluciones.


----------



## sokoloko (Jul 22, 2010)

Gracias Brutto por la respuesta.

La temperatura en el motor la alcanza girando, apenas estaba parado en las pruebas. Tambien descarto que sea problema del motor pues con los 3 que tengo pasa lo mismo.

He estado mirando esquemas y en muchos se ponen diodos, yo en mi placa no uso ninguno, podria influir esto??

Respecto a la fuerza del motor, me sobra, es un arco de corte CNC pequeñito y apenas se necesita fuerza, ademas va con varilla roscada y me sobra precision.

varilla de paso 1 mm => pasos motor 48 => Precision = 0,02 mm (para mi uso sobra y mucho )

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2010)

El manejo de un motor PaP no es tan sencillo como parecería, la tensión especificada es la máxima admisible que se le puede aplicar y NO la nominal.
Esta tensión se ajusta según el régimen de giro del motor, a bajas vueltas menos tensión, a altas RPM se aumenta la tensión para compensar el efecto inductivo de las bobinas trabajando con regímenes de alta frecuencia de pulsos.
Incluso en el modo Stand By se le aplica aún menos tensión que permite mantener el motor bloqueado pero sin recalentar.
Para lograr esta variación de tensión se le aplica al motor la secuencia de pulsos pero a través de algún tipo de control PWM que varíe la tensión en base a la frecuencia de operación.


----------



## sokoloko (Jul 23, 2010)

Ummmmmm, muchas gracias fogonazo.

En pocas palabras, me lo has dejado perfectamente claro. 

Voy a hacer pruebas con el sistema casero y sencillo (sin PWM), a ver si evito que "se tuesten".

Gracias.


----------



## brutto (Jul 24, 2010)

la tension que puedes aplicar a un motor pap suele ser 20 veces la que marca la placa de caracteristicas, es decir si es de 2v le puedes aplicar hasta 40v, si es de 3v hasta 60v, eso se hace para poder alcanzar velocidades mayores (eso si controlando la corriente). El control por PWM es para crear micropasos, posiciones intermedias entre los pasos, el lo esta usando el motor como full step asi que no tiene que usar PWM ya que en full step la intensidad de la bobina sera siempre la misma, da igual que este a pocas o altas velocidades (claro esta que a altas velocidades necesitaras mas tension si quieres obtener esa intensidad antes de que cambie de paso, de ahi que se meta mas tension para obtener mas velocidad).

En stand by las controladoras suelen bajar el consumo al 50-70% del que le da en movimiento y en modo bipolar suelen cambiar el tipo de recirculacion en las bobinas, para que se caliente menos.

Los diodos se utilizan para descargar antes las bobinas, tu que creo que usabas transistores darlington los puedes pones, Si se calienta el motor tanto en movimiento posiblemente sea porque no le da tiempo a descargar la bobina cuando ya esta cargando en sentido inverso.

Lo que no pone en la hoja de caracteristicas del motor es el torque, por eso te preguntaba si no se se te quedaban pequeños a la hora de mover el cnc. Ademas segun las resistencias que pone solo te pone que esta para unipolar o para bipolar paralelo, tampoco te marca el consumo de unipolar y 24v para ese tipo de motor me parece excesivo (sin ninguna resistencia en serie con el devanado) cuando normalmente son motores de 1v-5v. Yo uso uno de 3Nm y es de 2,73v bipolar paralelo, 5,46v bipolar serie y 3,9v unipolar (2,1Nm).


----------



## jorger (Jul 24, 2010)

brutto dijo:


> ..la tension que puedes aplicar a un motor pap suele ser 20 veces la que marca la placa de caracteristicas, es decir si es de 2v le puedes aplicar hasta 40v, si es de 3v hasta 60v, eso se hace para poder alcanzar velocidades mayores (eso si controlando la corriente)...


 
EDIT:Me he informado un poco mas y.. si, estoy deacuerdo..

Saludos.


----------



## sokoloko (Jul 25, 2010)

Gracias por los consejo Brutto,

Comentarte que el torque de los motores, yo creo q*UE* sera el q*UE* sale en el eje vertical de las graficas del pdf que os indique. Lo que no se, es si parecera mucho o poco, pero puedo asegurar que tengo un arco de corte CNC con esos motores y mueven la varilla roscad*A* bastante bien a 12v.

Probare a meter los diodos en la placa de pruebas y a ver si se nota algo en la temperatura.

Muchas gracias.


----------

